# GT Team Photos



## oldschooler (7. März 2009)

suche bilder der ehemaligen teambikes (vor allem xizang, furtado, grewal, zadrobilek, etc.)... hat jemand was auf seiner festplatte? leider nur dürftiges material zusammenbekommen und davon ist das meiste noch eine ganz gut gelungene replica bei den retrobikern...

ich danke im voraus...


----------



## zaskar-le (8. März 2009)

...das schönste Foto aller Zeiten!







 x 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magas (9. März 2009)

Zadi in Plymouth 1993 od. 1994 (ausgeborgt bei Retrobike.uk)


----------



## bvarnfullagts (11. März 2009)

Tom Rogers on the left

Links to Furtado rides: http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1396968877
http://classic.mountainzone.com/news/graphics/furtado1.jpg
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=305046

Links to Rishi Grewal rides: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7pMnTLVCXg"]YouTube - Fat Tire Journal - Crested Butte Criterium w/ Rishi Grewal[/ame]   (pause it)

Gerhard rides:  http://www.cyclingwebsite.net/beeldfiche.php?beeldid=54472


----------



## dr.juggles (11. März 2009)

...michael könig on the right.


----------



## GT-Man (21. März 2009)




----------

